# Sugerencias para "post"



## BETOREYES

Siendo este un foro de sólo español, pienso que abusamos mucho de las palabras "post" y "thread". En realidad, no me molesta que otros foreros lo hagan, pero me gustaría utilizar sus equivalentes en español. 

Yo siempre uso "hilo" o sinónimos, para reemplazar a "thread", pero no se que usar para reemplazar "post". Una vez escribí "respuesta", pero no es exácto, y no pegó.

Agradecería las sugerencias.
Hasta pronto
E.R.


----------



## solysombra

Por ahora sólo puedo decir que me parece una muy buena idea. Yo también uso hilo para "thread", y me parece bien, porque es como seguir el hilo de la conversación. Hasta usé la palabra "hebras" cuando quise sugerir la división de un hilo en dos hebras (sub-hilos) separadas.

Con respecto del post, busqué anteriormente la palabra en el diccionario, y decía "correo". "Correo" no me gusta, es como si la palabra "post" reflejara mejor lo que es un post que la palabra "correo". Una vez escribí "poste", pero me parece terrible, parece spanglish... y así escribiendo, de repente se me ocurre: puesta. ¿Qué les parece?

Y cuando uno contesta a una puesta, es una... res-puesta. ¡respuesta!


----------



## Jellby

Yo siempre digo "mensaje".


----------



## lazarus1907

Yo siempre digo "mensaje" e "hilo".


----------



## indigoio

Yo uso _hilo_ y _respuesta_, pero esta última no me convence mucho. Veremos qué sugieren los demás.

Sandra


----------



## belén

A mi me gusta mucho "mensaje" también

¿Os gusta "réplica"? Se me acaba de ocurrir, no sé...

Y "discusión" como sinónimo de "hilo".


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola,

¿qué tal "aportación" para "post"?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hilo y post son mi elección personal.

No veo problema con la palabra post, a menos, claro está, que pudiera intercalar mis mensajes entre los de los demás  

Pese al aparente "post" de correo, yo creo que post deriva del verbo inglés para publicar un mando o fijar un afiche o aficheta. Son mensajes que simplemente colgamos al final de un hilo para que alguien los lea. Como muchos se parecen a mensajes lanzados al mar dentro de una botella; otros son soliloquios (especialmente los escritos en azul y rojo, y llenos de mayúsculas); algunos son bocadillos y otros comidas con vajilla completa, la verdad que no sé cual palabra castellana le acomoda bien. 

En muy pocos años se develará la incógnita. Creo que como los "pinche aquí" o "pique aquí", que van en desaparición, al final quedará post y ya. No es dificil de pronunciar, no se confunde con otra palabra, es una sílaba castellana válida, y se puede asociar medianamente con el prefijo post-.


----------



## solysombra

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Hilo y post son mi elección personal.
> 
> No veo problema con la palabra post, a menos, claro está, que pudiera intercalar mis mensajes entre los de los demás
> 
> Pese al aparente "post" de correo, yo creo que post deriva del verbo inglés para publicar un mando o fijar un afiche o aficheta. Son mensajes que simplemente colgamos al final de un hilo para que alguien los lea. Como muchos se parecen a mensajes lanzados al mar dentro de una botella; otros son soliloquios (especialmente los escritos en azul y rojo, y llenos de mayúsculas); algunos son bocadillos y otros comidas con vajilla completa, la verdad que no sé cual palabra castellana le acomoda bien.
> 
> En muy pocos años se develará la incógnita. Creo que como los "pinche aquí" o "pique aquí", que van en desaparición, al final quedará post y ya. No es dificil de pronunciar, no se confunde con otra palabra, es una sílaba castellana válida, y se puede asociar medianamente con el prefijo post-.


Por eso puse "puesta" porque es como colgar un afiche, y no "mensaje", que necesita más desesperadamente que alguien lo lea.

Y si es post, por qué no traducirlo al castellano (post=después)?

Por ejemplo:
Refiriéndome al después de fulano...
Tu después es muy interesante...

(Me parece que mejor me voy a dormir...)


----------



## BETOREYES

Disculpen la tardanza.
ALECCOWAN, entiendo tu punto, y seguro que una que otra vez voy a utilizar "post". Pero por ahora, me quedo con las sugerencias de JELLBY, BELÉN y LAZARUS

Gracias a todos por los ¿posts?


----------



## ILT

Pues en este hilo yo pongo un mensaje en que el te digo que prefiero usar hilo y mensaje


----------



## Fernita

Creo haber visto en varias oportunidades, la palabra "posteo".
Me conformo con *"post"*. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Like an Angel

Yo uso siempre hilo y mensaje (quizás al principio los usaba en inglés, de vaga, no más)



			
				belen said:
			
		

> Y "discusión" como sinónimo de "hilo".


Me gusta tu idea B, la anoto  



			
				Fernita said:
			
		

> Creo haber visto en varias oportunidades, la palabra "posteo".


 
Sí, también la he visto muuuuuuuchas veces, y no me gusta. Si bien el verbo postear existe nada tiene que ver con un mensaje publicado en un foro.


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Como muchos se parecen a mensajes lanzados al mar dentro de una botella(1); otros son soliloquios (especialmente los escritos en azul y rojo, y llenos de mayúsculas)(2); algunos son bocadillos(3) y otros comidas con vajilla completa, la verdad que no sé cual palabra castellana le acomoda bien(4).


1- Los que formulan una pregunta, y jamás se volvió a saber de ellos por el foro; o peor aún, los que hacen una pregunta, y al de dos minutos ya se han desconectado. En estos casos yo propongo: MENSAJE.
2- Los que sientan cátedra sin haber leído lo previamente aportado. Para estos casos creo que SOFLAMA podía ajustarse bien.( ¿PERORATA, quizás?)
3- Para los bocatas: APORTACION----(O sea, para el término medio, el término medio va bien)
4- Para la gran cocina, servida en plato de porcelana, bajo mantel de lino, y con vajilla de cristal de roca: ARTICULO o EXPOSICION--(Creo que estareis conmigo, en que esta última palabra la usaremos un menor numero de veces, ¿no?)
¿Qué os parece, amigos?


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo suelo referirme al "post" como "mensaje" y al "thread" como "tema". Cuando veo el "thread" pienso que ese es el tema a debatir, mientras que "hilo" me hace pensar más en la secuencia de la conversación, en cómo se va desarrollando.


----------



## lazarus1907

Permitidme contaros la etimología de "post". Espero que me perdonen los que me lo hayan oído contar trescientas veces:

La palabra viene del latín, claro, y está íntimamente relacionada con el verbo "*poner*", y palabras como "*poste*" (¡sorpresa!), "*puesto*", "*depositar*", "*postizo*", "*posición*", "*apuesto*", "*aposición*", "*depósito*", "*imponer*", "*proponer*", "*descompuesto*", "*propuesta*", "*repuesto*", "*supuesto*", etc (más de 40).

Parece ser que la palabra se importó del italiano a través del francés (y finalmente del inglés, por supuesto). Había antes unos "puestos" (ya nos suena la palabra, ¿no?) que se usaban para descanso de los caballos y como puntos de relevo para aquellos que tenían que envíar cartas y mensajes. Los ingleses crearon, no sólo el sustantivo relacionado con el término "post", sino además el verbo correspondiente. Ahora nos toca a nosotros aprender latín anglosajón.

No sé si esto va a ayudar a alguien a tomar una decisión, pero espero que al menos resulte interesante. Lo de "hilo" nunca me ha convencido mucho; quizá la sugerencia de "tema" es más interesante.


----------



## BETOREYES

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No sé si esto va a ayudar a alguien a tomar una decisión, pero espero que al menos resulte interesante. Lo de "hilo" nunca me ha convencido mucho; quizá la sugerencia de "tema" es más interesante.


 
Seguro que ahora tenemos más herramientas.


----------



## Honeypum

Llego muy tarde a este "thread"  

Pero por si mi opinión cuenta, yo solía llamar a los threads, temas; y a los posts, mensajes.

Al ingresar a este foro vi que les decíais "hilos" y "posts" y así los empecé a llamar, pero para ser sincera "hilo" no me convence porque se me viene inmediatemente a la cabeza el hilo para coser.

Pero bueno... como vivimos en democracia, lo que elija la mayoría.

Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Al ingresar a este foro vi que les decíais "hilos" y "posts" y así los empecé a llamar, pero para ser sincera "hilo" no me convence porque se me viene inmediatemente a la cabeza el hilo para coser.
> 
> Pero bueno... como vivimos en democracia, lo que elija la mayoría.


Estoy pensando seriamente si usar "tema" en lugar de "hilo". Dame tiempo.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Estoy pensando seriamente si usar "tema" en lugar de "hilo". Dame tiempo.



Para mí un "tema" es más abstracto, mientras que un "hilo" se refiere a la clasificación (casi) física de los mensajes. Un "hilo" puede cambiar de tema o tener varios.


----------



## Antpax

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Llego muy tarde a este "thread"
> 
> Pero por si mi opinión cuenta, yo solía llamar a los threads, temas; y a los posts, mensajes.
> 
> Al ingresar a este foro vi que les decíais "hilos" y "posts" y así los empecé a llamar, pero para ser sincera "hilo" no me convence porque se me viene inmediatemente a la cabeza el hilo para coser.
> 
> Pero bueno... como vivimos en democracia, lo que elija la mayoría.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola,

Yo siempre he pensado que "hilo" era una abreviatura de "hilo de discusión", expresión que sí había oído previamente, por lo que me nunca me la había cuestionado hasta ahora, aunque "tema" me también me parece perfecto. Por otro lado, coincido contigo en que "mensaje" es mejor que "post", aunque yo también me he dejado llevar por la mayoría, y he acabado usándola.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## pickypuck

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿qué tal "aportación" para "post"?


 
A mí me gusta. Yo suelo utilizar "mensaje", pero a veces otra palabra que se parece a aportación, "aporte". Creo que se prodían utilizar todas y no limitarnos a una sola opción.

¡Olé!


----------



## SpiceMan

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Había antes unos "puestos" (ya nos suena la palabra, ¿no?) que se usaban para descanso de los caballos y como puntos de relevo para aquellos que tenían que envíar cartas y mensajes.


Los "puestos" se llaman postas. De "posta" viene repostar (parar para tomar provisiones, reponerse, por extensión también descansar), apostar (poner postas, por extensión cualquier cosa, en un lugar determinado para algún fin), etc.

Más en el tema en discusión, en general uso thread, excepto acá que pululan/mos "ortodoxos" del idioma. Hilo no me satisface, y no lo escribo. En su defecto uso "discusión".

Con respecto a reemplazar "post" por "respuesta", ¿cómo se le diría entonces al primer "post"?
Con las respuestas al primer post, no hay problema, ya que son respuestas genuinas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dama de noche said:
			
		

> Yo suelo referirme al "post" como "mensaje" y al "thread" como "tema". Cuando veo el "thread" pienso que ese es el tema a debatir, mientras que "hilo" me hace pensar más en la secuencia de la conversación, en cómo se va desarrollando.


 
Yo me adhiero a la propuesta de Dama de noche. Hilo es más bien el proceso en el que se desarrolla la discusión de un tema muy definido desde el principio. El post, que, en efecto, no es más que un correo, puede perfectamente ser mensaje (o misiva).


----------



## solysombra

Con respecto a reemplazar "post" por "respuesta", ¿cómo se le diría entonces al primer "post"?
Con las respuestas al primer post, no hay problema, ya que son respuestas genuinas.[/quote]

Yo ya lo propuse, pero nadie me da bolilla. El primer post es PUESTA, y los siguientes son re-puestas, o respuestas...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bueno, Solysombra, yo creía que el primer post era el tema. Pero no me hagas mucho caso porque en esto tampoco estoy muy puesto 
Y..., ¿cómo que no te damos bolilla? ¡Claro que sí mujer! Lo que ocurre es que a lo mejor aún no estamos convencidos con tus propuestas. Danos tiempo.


----------



## Fernando

Mi voto: Mensaje y Tema/discusión. Yo he usado "mensaje"/"aportación" e "hilo"/"discusión".

Más que hilo son rosarios (en más de un sentido).


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:
			
		

> Mi voto: Mensaje y Tema/discusión. Yo he usado "mensaje"/"aportación" y "hilo"/"discusión".
> 
> Más que hilo son rosarios (en más de un sentido).


 
Voto como tú: Mensaje y Tema/discusión


----------



## Florcita_De_Plastilina

Hola!
Soy nueva, acabo de registrarme.

Cuando empezé a participar en otros foros, yo también solía decir Temas y Mensajes y a los participantes: participantes.
Luego cambié Mensajes por Post, Parcipantes por Foristas.
A temas cambié por Tópics. Mi pregunta es si está bien dicho decir a los temas: "Tópics", es decir, lo que aquí le dicen "Threads".

Sobre "Sugerencias para 'post'", a mi me gustaría seguir llamandolo "POST" y a la acción "POSTEAR"

*Un forista postea.
*Empezar un nuevo tópic.

¿Está bien dicho?

¡Chau!​


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> Siendo este un foro de sólo español, pienso que abusamos mucho de las palabras "post" y "thread". En realidad, no me molesta que otros foreros lo hagan, pero me gustaría utilizar sus equivalentes en español.
> 
> Yo siempre uso "hilo" o sinónimos, para reemplazar a "thread", pero no se que usar para reemplazar "post". Una vez escribí "respuesta", pero no es exácto, y no pegó.
> 
> Agradecería las sugerencias.
> Hasta pronto
> E.R.


 
Hola Beto:

En mexicano mecate estaría bien en lugar de hilo. Ahora que lo de hilo no está nada mal, porque después de un rato, se convierten en verdaderas madejas sin cuenda, como yo comprenderé. 

Un post viene a ser un edicto, según el DRAE.
*edicto**.*(Del lat. _edictum_).*2.* m. Escrito que se fija en los lugares públicos de las ciudades y poblados, y en el cual se da noticia de algo para que sea notorio a todos.

Entonces un post sería un edicto que se fija en el reino republicano y democrático de Forotitlán.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## magdala

Oye, qué tal anúncio o anunciar?


----------



## indigoio

¡Vaya! ha resucitado este _hilo/tema/discusión_ que por lo visto habíamos dejado inconcluso. Sería bueno aplicar una encuesta con las opciones más mencionadas para obtener resultados concretos ¿no, Beto?  



Florcita_De_Plastilina said:


> *Un forista postea.
> *Empezar un nuevo tópic.
> 
> ¿Está bien dicho?​



Mmmm, si has leído este hilo desde el principio, te habrás dado cuenta que de lo que se trata es de encontrar un vocablo español para cada caso. Ni _tópic_ ni _postear_ son términos originales del español, sino voces desprendidas del inglés, así que quedan descartadas.

Bienvenida, Florcita.



pejeman said:


> Entonces un post sería un edicto que se fija en el reino republicano y democrático de Forotitlán.


Me gusta edicto...

_"Si revisas el edicto anterior, te darás cuenta que..."
"Como mencionaba en el edicto #15, ... "_

Pero mi preferido sigue siendo _mensaje_ (e _hilo_)
Chido! ​


----------



## natasha2000

Aunque no soy nativa, aquí va mi opinión:



indigoio said:


> Yo uso _hilo_ y _respuesta_, pero esta última no me convence mucho. Veremos qué sugieren los demás.
> 
> Sandra


 


belen said:


> A mi me gusta mucho "mensaje" también
> 
> ¿Os gusta "réplica"? Se me acaba de ocurrir, no sé...
> 
> Y "discusión" como sinónimo de "hilo".


 
Réplica, respuesta - no todo lo que escribimos es una réplica o respuesta. 



Sigianga said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿qué tal "aportación" para "post"?


 
No todo lo que escribimos aquí, es una aportación. A veces, algunos mensajes no aportan absolutamente nada.



magdala said:


> Oye, qué tal anúncio o anunciar?


 
Desde luego, aquí no anunciamos nada. Está prohibido por las reglas del foro...

Yo utilizo la palabra hilo, sencillamente porque veo que los nativos lo utilizan, pero la verdad es que es un calco de inglés, y creo que es mejor utlizar la palabra "tema". De hecho, en mi idioma se utiliza la misma palabra...

Lo otro, el post, lo veo como un mensaje, y siempre digo "mensaje". Aunque, me empieza a gustar la propuesta de "puesta" y "respuestas", pero no sé.. Como ya he dicho, no todos los mensajes son respuestas... O quizás ¿lo podemos mirar desde un punto de vista más general?


----------



## magdala

La verdad es que natasha tienes razón, *anuncio* no es lo más indicado, aunque *mensaje* me parece que queda corto. 
Sugiero vivamente que se vote a favor de "*OPINIÓN*" o "*CUESTIÓN*" como traducción de "*POST*". Al fin y al cabo no siempre aportamos algo nuevo, como tú bien dices y sencillamente tratamos de transmitir nuestra opinión personal.
Cuanto a *hilo o "thread*"*,* qué tal* "DEMANDA" ?* 
Me gustó mucho lo del *edicto,* aunque suena un poco dogmático.
Esta es mi "opinión".


----------



## atenea_84

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo me adhiero a la propuesta de Dama de noche. Hilo es más bien el proceso en el que se desarrolla la discusión de un tema muy definido desde el principio. El post, que, en efecto, no es más que un correo, puede perfectamente ser mensaje (o misiva).



Yo también me adhiero: Tema y mensaje.


----------



## pejeman

Y el que no los adopte, ¡sea anatema!

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

pejeman said:


> Y el que no los adopte, ¡sea anatema!
> 
> Saludos


 
Ya medio en serio, a mi no me convence "tema", porque generalmente el que lo inicia no hace ningún discurso, no discurre sino que espera respuestas a su pregunta, a su duda, a lo que desconoce. Sobre algo que desconozco difícilmente podría discurrir y por lo tanto, no se configura la idea que "tema" encierra, salvo que a veces, me comporto como loco con mi tema. (significados 8 y 9 de “tema”)

*tema. (del DRAE)*
 
(Del lat. _thema,_ y este del gr. θέμα).
 
 
*1.* m. Proposición o texto que se toma por asunto o materia de un discurso.
 
 
*2.* m. Este mismo asunto o materia.
 
 
*3.* m. Asunto general que en su argumento desarrolla una obra literaria. _El tema de esta obra son los celos._
 
 
*4.* m. Cada una de las unidades de contenido en que se divide un programa de estudios o de una oposición, o un libro de texto.
 
 
*5.* m._ Gram._ Cada una de las formas que, en ciertas lenguas, presenta un radical para recibir los morfemas de flexión; p. ej., _cab-, cup-_ y _quep-_ son los *temas* correspondientes al verbo _caber_.
 
 
*6.* m._ Mús._ Trozo pequeño de una composición, con arreglo al cual se desarrolla el resto de ella y, a veces, la composición entera.
 
 
*7.* m._ Mús._ Principal elemento de una fuga.
 
 
*8.* f. Actitud arbitraria y no razonada en que alguien se obstina contra algo o alguien.
 
 
*9.* f. Idea fija que suelen tener los dementes.
 



Como mencionó ordequin, se formulan preguntas y eso es lo que pregunta significa:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?IDLEMA=77173&NEDIC=Sihttp://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?IDLEMA=77173&NEDIC=Si</IMG>*pregunta.*
 
(De _preguntar_).
 
 
*1.* f. Interrogación que se hace para que alguien responda lo que sabe de un negocio u otra cosa.
 
 
*2.* f. pl. Serie de *preguntas,* comúnmente formuladas por escrito.
 


Y bueno, edicto suena cesariano, pero así se dice y en México no tiene connotación negativa. En los juzgados, cuando no se conoce el domicilio de una persona afectada por un juicio, ya sea parte interesada o tercero afectado, se le notifica por edictos, para  dejar a salvo sus derechos; y dado que sin la debida publicación de dichos edictos, las resoluciones no surten efecto, resultan un medio de protección a los derechos ciudadanos.

Saludos


----------



## replicante7

aleCcowaN said:


> Hilo y post son mi elección personal.



Hola a todos. Coincido con Alec. 
¿Habrá encuesta?


----------



## ordequin

Yo también coincido con Alec. Pero no únicamente con la conclusión reseñada precedente, sino con todo lo que expuso en su post nº 8.

Coincido conmigo misma, plena y mismamente con lo descrito en mi post nº 14.

Y vuelvo a coincidir -madre mía, qué de coincidencias- con el comportamiento señalado por Pejeman en su último post, en lo concerniente a las acepciones 8 y 9. ) Yo también soy militante)

Amigos:
*¿Por qué deberíamos limitarnos a una sola palabra, cuando tenemos un amplio abanico donde escoger?*
*¿Por qué renunciar a expresar qué nos pareció la aportación de otro forero, recortando profundidades y contenidos, con la reiteración del paupérrimo "post", o "mensaje"?*
*¿Por qué rendirnos ante la imposibilidad de conformar el fruto de nuestro estado de ánimo, y los matices de nuestra percepción, eligiendo tan SÓLO un término?*

Respuesta, mensaje, contestación, aporte, aportación, exposición, disertación, artículo, tesis, teoría, opinión, soliloquio, perogrullada, soflama, enlace, nadería, menos que eso...
*¡Por la diversidad!*
*¡Por el ejercicio, *(práctico),* de la lengua de Cervantes!*
Ésto es un foro lingüístico, Señorías.
¡No a la votación! ¡Viva la heterogeneidad, la variedad, la profundidad, y el relieve!


----------

